# Fashion Complaints



## SamanthaNY (Jun 28, 2007)

I don't think we have a complaint thread here. If we have... well now we have two (or they can merge... whatevs)

Okay, Hip Fashion Designer/Company/Store. 

WHAT THE _HELL _with the sizing? MUST you re-do standard Fat Women's Sizing so that a 26/28 is no longer a 3X, but in your oh-so-special-world, you call it a *J*, a *4*, or a '_Berry_" size. Fuck you. 

When you advertise that you have sizes "up to 12x!!!", then *GUESS WHAT*. You should *HAVE* sizes up to 12x. And that means what everyone else reasonably assumes 12x _to be_. When you, in your _I'm-so-special_ world decide that a 12x has a chest measurement of 46", you fuck everyone over. So fuck you. 

When you decide to get cutesy and decide that a 26/28 in your world means a 1X (*cough Peggy Lutz cough*), what the hell are you thinking? That you're helping the fatties feel better by getting a smaller size? :blink:. We're fat - not stupid. Fuck you.

Now, before you get all up in arms and defensive of clothing stores and deisngers... I understand that differences will happen. I'm not talking about that - I'm talking about people who purposely change sizing to suit their own bizarre selfish needs, making it difficult for consumers.


----------



## Tooz (Jun 28, 2007)

Hahaha, what clothing company has a size "berry"? I must know!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 28, 2007)

The faux sizing thing boosts sales *like you would not believe*. It's not just plus sizes, either, so I always check sizing charts before I buy anything. 

Bottom line is that clothing companies/designers need money, and they sell if that 3x is marked as a 1x. That's capitalism in action.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 28, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Hahaha, what clothing company has a size "berry"? I must know!



I hope there isn't one. I hope it stays made-up-in-my-mind only. 

Also: 







I decry the return of high-waisted pants. What the _hay-ell_.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 28, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> The faux sizing thing boosts sales *like you would not believe*. It's not just plus sizes, either, so I always check sizing charts before I buy anything.
> 
> Bottom line is that clothing companies/designers need money, and they sell if that 3x is marked as a 1x. That's capitalism in action.



I agree --and yes, it bugs me to no end. But I just try to do the best I can...one of the reasons I don't really care to shop online.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 28, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I hope there isn't one. I hope it stays made-up-in-my-mind only.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



Yeah, me too --even skinny chicks look bad in them. And they are a definite no no for fat chicks.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 28, 2007)

Here's my fashion complaint. I live in a rural community that has the Avenue, fashion bug, walmart and target.. It HAS to be THE worst stocked stores EVER! There seems to be a pretty large community of us fat chicks here (just walking aorund it seems to be 40/60 as far as fat to thin) and the shopping is terrible. I guess this is more of a shopping complaint but sheesh. You have to luck out to get decent selection of clothes. 

oh and high waist pants?! Yuck!!


----------



## mossystate (Jun 28, 2007)

Some women like/need long sleeved shirts that are attractive and in lightweight, summer tolerating fabrics...I am not fibbing.


----------



## Butterbelly (Jun 28, 2007)

My biggest complaint is about sizing, but also about length of things. I've noticed that if I buy a t-shirt in a larger size, the length doesn't get any bigger...like WTF? Plus, has anyone else noticed that "petite" pant sizes are getting longer and longer? BASTARDS!!!! I think it's a conspiracy against ME because I have to hem all of my dress slacks.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 28, 2007)

Butterbelly said:


> I've noticed that if I buy a t-shirt in a larger size, the length doesn't get any bigger...like WTF?



They are uniform. If you're short-waisted like I am, you end up looking sloppy. Long-waisted with a tummy? The goods are hanging out.



> Plus, has anyone else noticed that "petite" pant sizes are getting longer and longer? BASTARDS!!!! I think it's a conspiracy against ME because I have to hem all of my dress slacks.



I was wearing some "petite" clothing up until a few months ago. (Bought it when I was 5' 5" and it was great-fitting.) If you're 5' 4" or taller, you SHOULD NOT be able to fit into petite sizes, by definition. /bitch


----------



## Tooz (Jun 28, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Long-waisted with a tummy? The goods are hanging out.



Oh my God, that is my world.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 28, 2007)

My complaint --fat women, wear the correct size. No, don't try to squeeze your size 32 ass into a size 26...it only makes YOU look silly and insecure. Nobody knows what size you are when your clothing fits; but people sure as hell know what size you aren't when you are bursting out of it. 

/just sayin'


----------



## Tooz (Jun 28, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> My complaint --fat women, wear the correct size. No, don't try to squeeze your size 32 ass into a size 26...it only makes YOU look silly and insecure. Nobody knows what size you are when your clothing fits; but people sure as hell know what size you aren't when you are bursting out of it.
> 
> /just sayin'



Well, what if they like tight clothing? XD I guess I don't really have a problem as long as the clothing itself is tasteful.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 28, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Well, what if they like tight clothing? XD I guess I don't really have a problem as long as the clothing itself is tasteful.



There is an important difference between fitted and tight...There is nothing wrong with showing your shape in fitted clothing; however, that lovely shape is overshadowed by bumps and rolls hanging out, all over the place when the clothing is tight. For everyday, to and fro...that ain't cuttin' it.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 28, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Oh my God, that is my world.



Mine too...................let's hear it for a LONGER T SHIRT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 28, 2007)

i too hate short shirts! When i find longer tee shirts or tops i usually buy quite a few just because i loath having my belly hang out. I'm long torsoed and short shirts suck!

I'm guilty of not wearing the correct size. Only not with too tight stuff, its with too big stuff. I swim in most of my clothes. Until recently i always purchased shirts a couple sizes larger than i need because i wanted the length.


----------



## mybluice (Jun 28, 2007)

When I find a shirt or pants that I like and they fit I tend to buy them in different colors if they have them. My complaint is I have to try each color on to make sure it fits instead of just trying 1 on and then picking up the others in the same size just a different color, because too many times I have gotten home with something that says it's the same size, but fits differently. If it's the same cut/style why can't it fit the same......hmmmmm.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 28, 2007)

mybluice said:


> When I find a shirt or pants that I like and they fit I tend to buy them in different colors if they have them. My complaint is I have to try each color on to make sure it fits instead of just trying 1 on and then picking up the others in the same size just a different color, because too many times I have gotten home with something that says it's the same size, but fits differently. If it's the same cut/style why can't it fit the same......hmmmmm.




Umm, it can be because the colour you dye a fabric can affect the way it stretches, moves or feels... I know it sounds bizarre but dyes have all kinds of noxious chemicals in them and can make fabric react in funny ways. 

We buy stretch velvet in lots of colours but the black stretches way more than any other colour. The manufacturers should, of course, test for this and be aware of it but if they're subcontracting and churing out millions of pieces working down to a price they wont bother.

Lol, not sure if that helps or not?

Tracey xx


----------



## Frankie (Jun 28, 2007)

I want Lane Bryant to stop with all the polyester tops. Often they have cute looking things, but after learning my lesson with a few button front shirts, I refuse to buy any more polyester. I need clothing that lets my underarms breathe. 

I'm 5'4"-ish and could probably often wear petite length pants, but my proportions are not otherwise petite (a petite rise will just not work for me). I'm too lazy to hem regular length pants, so I just buy shoes with a high, chunky heel.

My biggest fashion complaint is directed at myself. I need to buy some stuff that will liven up my boring wardrobe. I have tons of clothes, but they tend to be very classic or plain. Well, at least my work wardrobe is. Maybe in the fall I'll work on revamping things a bit.


----------



## Frankie (Jun 28, 2007)

mybluice said:


> When I find a shirt or pants that I like and they fit I tend to buy them in different colors if they have them. My complaint is I have to try each color on to make sure it fits instead of just trying 1 on and then picking up the others in the same size just a different color, because too many times I have gotten home with something that says it's the same size, but fits differently. If it's the same cut/style why can't it fit the same......hmmmmm.



Hello Lane Bryant "Houston" style pants. No two pairs seem to fit the same.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 28, 2007)

I have the exact same/different problem--I'm shortwaisted with a tummy. From my POV, pants always have this insanely long crotchal areas that mean pants come up under my boobs, that's assuming they get over my tum at all. Feast or famine. And with shirts...they either drift around my knees or are way too short.

So anyhow, I'm w/ you TSL...I do best with "petite" proportioning, despite being 5'6".

My other (constant) fashion complaint? I wish I COULD TRY ON CLOTHES IN STORES. So tired of the mail-order dance.


----------



## Esme (Jun 29, 2007)

My complaint is cute tank-style tops with straps so thin I can't wear a decent bra underneath them. I'm NOT a go-without girl... I need support and am way more comfortable in bras with straps than bras without.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 29, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I have the exact same/different problem--I'm shortwaisted with a tummy. From my POV, pants always have this insanely long crotchal areas that mean pants come up under my boobs, that's assuming they get over my tum at all. Feast or famine. And with shirts...they either drift around my knees or are way too short.
> 
> So anyhow, I'm w/ you TSL...I do best with "petite" proportioning, despite being 5'6".
> 
> My other (constant) fashion complaint? I wish I COULD TRY ON CLOTHES IN STORES. So tired of the mail-order dance.



I so understand. I'm 5'8", and I have to wear petite sizing in pants. I've got short little legs.


----------



## Sanderson (Jun 29, 2007)

Butterbelly said:


> My biggest complaint is about sizing, but also about length of things. I've noticed that if I buy a t-shirt in a larger size, the length doesn't get any bigger...like WTF? Plus, has anyone else noticed that "petite" pant sizes are getting longer and longer? BASTARDS!!!! I think it's a conspiracy against ME because I have to hem all of my dress slacks.



YES! That's me when it comes to shirts!!! I'm tall and a SSBBW and most shirts are TOO damn short!!! It seems like the bigger they get, the shorter they make them.



ashmamma84 said:


> My complaint --fat women, wear the correct size. No, don't try to squeeze your size 32 ass into a size 26...it only makes YOU look silly and insecure. Nobody knows what size you are when your clothing fits; but people sure as hell know what size you aren't when you are bursting out of it.
> 
> /just sayin'



I love this post ashmamma84 and it's so true! Yeah just "suck it up" and make yourself comfortable and don't pass-out us walking down the street ... BE PROUD of your size!


----------



## cherylharrell (Jun 29, 2007)

I hear ya on the bras & tank tops thing. That's why I got a coupla clear strap bras from the Lane Bryant/Woman Within catalog. I was tired of having to either war strapless bras which aren't as supporting or my jury riggged clear strap bra where I took a regular LB strapless bra that had straps with it & added clear straps to it. And in order for the straps to fit I had to hook 2 together on each side. Not so swift looking.

Among my rants are. Sleeves on tops are way too tight & snug & I have to get a 26 or 28 even tho I am a 24. & If the largest size is a 24 I am so outta luck. Don't they know the upper parts of out arms are huge & hang down with fat lol? Stomachs of pants and waists in the front are too tight and the backs of the waists are too loose with gaping. And the stores have a 24 as their largest size so that if it doesn't fit I can't get it. Bras only go up to a 44 & I wear a 48B.

And style wise, what's available in the skinny sizes is not available in our sizes and what is out in our size is grandma clothes. Most stores don't carry plus sizes either. Our niece who is a yr older than me can buy in the juniors section of Pennys & Sears & I can't. (We're both in our 40's lol). When I go in their plus size section, it's all grandma stuff. It took me 5 yrs to find a jean skirt with shorts built inside it in the plus sizes. While they were all over the place in the skinny size sections of stores as I made my way to the plus dept of the store. And after they came back out with the flared jeans it took me several yrs to find a pair in the plus sizes.

Catherines, Dillards, Macys, Pennys, Sears, Dress Barn Woman etc have all this old lady looking clothes. That's why mostly what I get from Catherines in underwear or jewelry (when the jewelry is on sale). I haven't bought anything in Dress barn woman in yrs. 

Also everything is all the same stuff & not variety. I see plenty of old lady looking seersucker, plaids & stripes in stuff. Some folks can look good in that but it'd make me look like an old grandma. And with trends they put out tons of one trend while ignoring others. Like you can find capri/clamdigger pants all over the place even among the old lady stuff but the flare legged and wide legged pants are harder to find.

Despite finding tons of grandma stuff and stuff all being the same, I have found tons of stuff & have tons of clothes. Cuz I have the it's cute & I'll never see it again syndrome.

And I hate having to order thru the mail cuz the style or items aren't available anywhere else. I'd rather try on before I buy, but what can you do.

Stuff isn't always the right length. I'm, 5'6 and while some pants fit fine, others are too long & have to be hemmed & others are too short & are high waters. Skirts come to the knee or just below which makes me look like a old grandma. So I have to hem them to just above the knee. I like skirts & dresses either above the knee or the long & funky length.

And I'm tired of having to jury rig stuff to get it to fit. Like having to add extenders to bras to get them to fit. Or having to add necklace extenders or chain links to necklaces so they will fit around my neck. Or with stretchy beaded bracelets, they are too small unless I get them at a plus shop so to wear one, if it's cheap enough, I have to buy 2 & re-bead them adding beads from the 2nd one to the first one to make it big enough or just get one & add extra bead to it, re-beading it.

And there is no Torrid or Deb store with the plus sizes (The only Deb store with plus sizes in our area closed up cuz it was in an old mall & the only other Deb in the area has only skinny clothes) in our area. To hit Torrid or a Deb store with the plus sizes it's a 2 hr trip. But I make it a coupla or so times a yr.

And thigh rub lol. There, got all those gripes off my chest lol...


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 29, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> I so understand. I'm 5'8", and I have to wear petite sizing in pants. I've got short little legs.



See, that's the thing...I actually have longish legs, just the shortest torso known to man. So sometimes petite proportioned legs are too short on me--but not wide enough. Round and round... Who wins the clothes-fittin' game! (nobody)


----------



## ssbbwQT (Jun 29, 2007)

no 2 things from Lane Bryant/Roamans ever fit the same way! *sigh*


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 29, 2007)

cherylharrell said:


> Among my rants are. Sleeves on tops are way too tight & snug & I have to get a 26 or 28 even tho I am a 24. & If the largest size is a 24 I am so outta luck. Don't they know the upper parts of out arms are huge & hang down with fat lol?



Umm, sorry babe but not everyone is the same. I used to have terrible problems buying off the peg because I have huge upper arms - but it's a very variable part of the body. Lots of my SS sized clients have relatively slender arms.

If you want to buy ready made the only real solution is to layer up with a sleeveless t shirt/cami top in your 'body' size and a shrug/jacket over the top in your 'arm' size. 

Tracey xx


----------



## cherylharrell (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Didn't realize so many plus folks had smaller arms. I sure wish I was one of them lol. But no I got my grandma & aunts arms lol. And my arms hang down like whale blubber lol. Too bad they can't have 2 sizes of sleeves on the tops. Regular & extra large. Oh well in the meantime I'll just get the tops larger I guess and try your suggestion too. You're the expert on what fits...


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Jun 29, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> Here's my fashion complaint. I live in a rural community that has the Avenue, fashion bug, walmart and target.. It HAS to be THE worst stocked stores EVER! There seems to be a pretty large community of us fat chicks here (just walking aorund it seems to be 40/60 as far as fat to thin) and the shopping is terrible. I guess this is more of a shopping complaint but sheesh. You have to luck out to get decent selection of clothes.
> 
> oh and high waist pants?! Yuck!!



My suggestion to get Wal-mart and Target to carry bigger size clothing is to send a email to corporate..Complain and keep complaining until some one listens to you..Do the same with Avenue and Fashionbug..Best way to get what you want and needed in your home town stores!

When Catos first came to our town I made friends with the main manager..Told her I loved her clothes but to take a look around and realize that not every one is a size 6 and to see if she could get some plus sized clothing in..It worked..Now Catos carries both smaller and plus sized clothes..

MY biggest complaint is why do some manufactures add darts up and down their cotton tops...I have to buy a 22-24 in some tops because they are taken in so much my regular size(20) is to tight in the midsection..I have taken out some of the added darts and gotten at least 2 to 4 inches of add material in the midsection..


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Jun 29, 2007)

I end up with so many clothes from trying it all, that I purge regularly. Bags and bags at a time, and in NYC, it's not so easy to get rid of. I've always felt that just giving it would come around in the end, even if I could use $$ from it. But having to schlepp it all over the place isn't realistic when you have 10 crammed shopping bags of stuff, and I have problems getting Salvation Army/etc. to pick up so many bags (!). They complain, try to just take a couple (most of this is brand new or close, what gives), or even say if we skip them a $20 they'll try to make room. I could scream.

So I have 2 large packed closets, plus a huge armoire packed to the brim with non-current sizes that I want to keep for now, plus dressers and shelves galore. Why am I like this?

I just realized that this may not be the thread for this, but it is a fashion rant.
I'll make another more topical post.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm short-statured, too, and my hair-tearing comes from manufacturers assuming that as you get fatter, you apparently get taller. When I stand next to pant racks in Lane Bryant, the waist is on the top of my shoulder, and they still touch the floor. That's great for tall people, but even their petites are ridiculous. I'm almost 5'3"... I shouldn't have to wear capris as regular pants. Plus, my medicall oddnesses have caused me to grow a few times as an adult, so my current height means those capris look slightly highwater. I HATE going to a tailor.

This shows up in boots, too. I have 20-21" calves, but I wear a 6 1/2-7, double wide. In shoes, I can just size up to an eight and put those broad toes into the toe box, leaving an extra inch or two at the tip, and helping me develop the not-for-resume skill of not tripping over my own personal clown shoes. But BOOTS- the calf gets wider as the foot size goes up!!! The only way to get my size calf is to order a size 12! Why oh why when a boot in Manhattan is a wonderful thing! I finally found one, two years ago, but that store closed, so no hope for the future.

My sidebar annoyance is wrap style tops and dresses. They tend to look great on me, but the crossover occurs at about my navel. I just bought a few sundresses, and spent a few hours paintakingly getting the fabric to fall at a better place, and stitching it closed, trying it on, taking in the shoulder, swearing, letting it back out, etc. 

And why must every tee shirt printed with a cool design (cityscape, photos, Victoriana) also include tons and tons of beads and sequins? They charge you doble for that, and if I but them, I just rip them all off. I found a bunch at Lane Bryant that didn't do that, and was so excited I bought a lot of them, then discovered they all ran small, and I had purchased the biggest size, so I had no sizing up option.

I'll be muttering about all this all night.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 29, 2007)

cherylharrell said:


> Thanks for the info. Didn't realize so many plus folks had smaller arms. I sure wish I was one of them lol.



Me too Honey! I just had a quick measure so you can get an idea of how big mine are when I say BIG. Mine measure 23 inches around, and no, its not muscle 

Tracey xx


----------



## cherylharrell (Jun 29, 2007)

If any of you folks with thin arms wanna share how you got to keep them so thin do share. I wanna lose my arm blubber lol.

Another rant is whenever I see something I want that is mrore than I can afford, it is usually sold out in sizes 24 or 26 by the time it goes on sale. & Sizes 14-18 is what is left on the clearance rack,. I am sure there is some fat woman follwing me around & seeing what I like & then buying it up before it goes cheap enough & then chortling with glee when I see it is sold out after it went cheap enough. LOL...


----------



## gypsy (Jul 1, 2007)

My bitch?

In the States, you guys seem to have a better grasp of the Fat Female Form. I bought jeans at Lane Bryant that fit my pear shaped body perfectly - wide enough in the butt, without swimming in the waist. Here in Canada? They make all clothing seemingly only for apples. 

Seriously. It's goddamned annoying. 

AND

I don't know if this happens in the US or not...but plus size pants here... ARGH

They will make a perfectly adorable pair of pants that are in PETITES...but not TALL!!!!!! I think the Canadian manufacturers just don't know that there are different shapes in the FFF. 

Hehehe...last time I went into Addition-Elle (Canadian fat girl store), I told the saleslady that Lane Bryant kicked their asses in every department, and they should follow LB's lead. I can *easily* spend over $200 in LB, but find I normally don't spend more than $20 at AE, if anything.


----------



## Brenda (Jul 1, 2007)

I hate the fact that I can get anything in my size but a fashionable reasonably priced day dress. Macy's literally had none. Try Talbot's and they have three with absolutely no shape to them yet look over into misses and you see 15 gorgeous ones.

Why must everything be sleeveless or a halter top? Bra less and arms flapping in the wind is just not my best look.

I love layering with lightweight jackets to make up for the fact all shirts are sleeveless. Yet nearly every jacket I see has some sort of faux half belt on the back that hits me way higher than I imagine it should. So high that I look like a freaking hunchback. 

In summary more well cut pretty day dresses that won't force me to take a second mortgage, less tube tops and the like and stop adding unnecessary crap to the back of jackets. Thank you.

Brenda


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 1, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I have the exact same/different problem--I'm shortwaisted with a tummy. From my POV, pants always have this insanely long crotchal areas that mean pants come up under my boobs, that's assuming they get over my tum at all. Feast or famine. And with shirts...they either drift around my knees or are way too short.
> 
> So anyhow, I'm w/ you TSL...I do best with "petite" proportioning, despite being 5'6".
> 
> My other (constant) fashion complaint? I wish I COULD TRY ON CLOTHES IN STORES. So tired of the mail-order dance.



I cannot imagine how big of an ass pain the short waist with a tummy is, but can see them fitting that way. Suck city.

And, Cheryl, yup, the arms deal is genetic more than weight-oriented, seemingly. I've never had proportionally slim arms.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 1, 2007)

OK I may take shit for this but - Ladies - why do you want to hide your tummy???

It's a rhetorical question because I understand but - it is something I have worked hard to overcome. It's my body - it's my tummy - there is nothing to hide.

Now - I couldn't care less - my top is much smaller than my bottom any way so some tops that fit don't cover my tummy. So - I tuck it in. ****AH FREEDOM!!****

iF OTHERS DON'T LIKE IT - TOUGH! DON'T LOOK.:batting:


----------



## Tooz (Jul 1, 2007)

gypsy said:


> My bitch?
> 
> In the States, you guys seem to have a better grasp of the Fat Female Form. I bought jeans at Lane Bryant that fit my pear shaped body perfectly - wide enough in the butt, without swimming in the waist. Here in Canada? They make all clothing seemingly only for apples.



Actually, all that really shows is neither country has an accurate grasp. Until companies are making things like jeans in two cuts (apple/pear), neither is doing too well.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 1, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Actually, all that really shows is neither country has an accurate grasp. Until companies are making things like jeans in two cuts (apple/pear), neither is doing too well.



There is actually a line that does make jeans in two cuts --the gripe; not cheap and not offered in a large selection of sizes. 

www.cennev.com/


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (Jul 2, 2007)

My sister Ash is about a size 20, and she has some major complaints with plus-size clothing, as did I when I was a plus-size. Her complaint is: Why must everything in plus sections be so damned ugly? 

She said that her trip to Target a couple days ago to get a decent tanksuit was completely and utterly fruitless as she found the same 4 tankini suits that I did three years ago: an ugly brown one, an aqua one with black flowers, an ugly black one with aqua flowers, and a leopard print one that our grandma would turn her nose up at while the juniors and misses got hundreds of beauitful suits to choose from. Also she asks why can't plus-size clothing companies get thier heads out of their asses and make cute clothing for those who are BBWs? She says she acknowledges that she is larger, and that she knows she will look silly in a belly shirt or a string bikini, but what's wrong with making stylish and flattering patterns and clothing in plus sizes? 

Jeans look good on everyone, but when my sister goes into a store they might have three styles to choose from in her size (all frumpy grandma styles) but they have 50 in mine or smaller! 

It's better now than when I was big, sad to say. When I was big, my wardrobe consisted of men's concert t-shirts, sweatpants and men's sneakers, simply because what they carried at Lane Bryant cost way too much ($50 for a freakin v-neck t-shirt or $70 for a pair of jeans, fuhgeddaboutit!), was frumpier than it is now and tore in the wash after about a week, and totally not worth what you paid for it.

Now saying it's great now either, I mean why can't they make, for example that cute flame-print t-shirt in an XXXXL as well as a S,M,L, or an XL or why can't they make those cute flared jeans in a 26 as well as a 6 or a 16? Does it seem to any of you like plus-size clothing companies expect big women to be grateful that they've "lowered" themselves to make anything for big women and they expect you to pay out the ass for any low-quality crap they decide to make out of that outdated material they got at the local fabric warehouse that looks like ass? Geez, these companies really do have overinflated egos, and maybe it's time to deflate them by not giving them money. I'm not in their demographic obviously, but yes I'm talking about you Catherine's, Fashion Bug Plus, Lane Bryant, Avenue, Dress Barn Woman, etc. Enough with the sequins, sparkles, cutesy appliques and animal prints that would make Paul Stanley throw up!

And what about the companies who are happy to take plus-size money by carrying it on their site but would never "lower" themselves by having it in their stores (Yes, I'm talking about you Old Navy, I would boycott but I have a weird body shape that only fits in ON's curvy jeans, and if it weren't for ON I'd be back at Lane Bryant buying frumpy-ass highwaist jeans that I swim in, so sorry I can't join your boycott guys.)

Oh, and ashmamma84, you are right about wearing the right size, a prime example of this is an acquaintance/enemy of mine (the reason I don't like her is that she tries to hit on my boyfriend and makes up stories about me) who is about 5'1 and 450 lbs who claims she wears the same size as me (I am 5'7, 190) and she will attempt to stuff herself into clothing in my size. I tried nicely telling her that she didn't look good in a size 11/13 top and that I knew of a place where she could get decent clothing in her correct size and she screamed at me informing me that anything I could wear on top, so could she. However when I saw her wearing a men's 4X t-shirt it was snug on her (I take a men's medium, so I guess she isn't my size on top). Why do people do this, do they not know it makes them look pathetic and silly? Just asking.

Anyhoo, there's a rant from someone who has been there and whose sister is still there. Hope you don't feel too intruded upon, that was not my intent ladies.

+PMK+


----------



## Esme (Jul 2, 2007)

Dear Fat Girl Clothing Stores:

You are hereby notified that not all fat girls want to dress in safari print clothing every summer. Year after year, you offer us the same giraffe, leopard, zebra, khaki mess in button-down shirts, tees, dresses, *muumuus, capris, pants, shorts, skorts, skirts and jackets. This nonsense has got to stop! I do not wish to look like Elvis's sofa in the jungle room. I'm not going on safari. I'm not even going camping. To me, a weekend at the Hilton is "camping".

While we're on the subject, please do not applique elephants and zebras and giraffes on everything. Heck, I don't even want teddy bears on my apparel, no matter how cute they are. Please don't "jazz up" my clothing. I'd like the freedom to do that with my own accessories and sense of style. 

Thank You,
Esme

*PS. Just so you know, I'll _never_ be wearing a muumuu, no matter what pattern it is.


----------



## chickadee (Jul 2, 2007)

I don't like buying business suits because I'm bigger on top than I am on bottom. I usually end up buying separates to accomodate and that costs a lot of $.

I also wear petites, although I am not petite. It's the only way to get the fit in the stomach and hips that I want, and not have the crotch hanging down to my knees.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 2, 2007)

Esme said:


> Dear Fat Girl Clothing Stores:
> 
> You are hereby notified that not all fat girls want to dress in safari print clothing every summer. Year after year, you offer us the same giraffe, leopard, zebra, khaki mess in button-down shirts, tees, dresses, *muumuus, capris, pants, shorts, skorts, skirts and jackets. This nonsense has got to stop! I do not wish to look like Elvis's sofa in the jungle room. I'm not going on safari. I'm not even going camping. To me, a weekend at the Hilton is "camping".
> 
> ...




yes, Yes, YES!!! I am so with you on this! I think every time I walk into Catherine's (which isn't often), I feel like I'm going to barf just looking at the awful creations...and I never understood how women shop there all the time. Some actually LIKE the clothing...and I guess to each their own, but damn. Let the animals alone!


----------



## Esme (Jul 2, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> yes, Yes, YES!!! I am so with you on this! I think every time I walk into Catherine's (which isn't often), I feel like I'm going to barf just looking at the awful creations...and I never understood how women shop there all the time. Some actually LIKE the clothing...and I guess to each their own, but damn. Let the animals alone!



Heh, I won't even start on the "nautical" theme that usually accompanies the "safari" theme.

I don't want anchors festooned across my breasts either. :doh:


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 3, 2007)

Esme said:


> Heh, I won't even start on the "nautical" theme that usually accompanies the "safari" theme.
> 
> I don't want anchors festooned across my breasts either. :doh:



rofl! I sooo hate that nautical theme that happens every spring/summer!


----------



## fat&happy (Jul 3, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> And with shirts...they either drift around my knees or are way too short.


Most of the tee-shirts I want to wear are way too long (not to mention that they are in no way designed for pear shapes).

Now, another gripe for me is that not all my body parts have expanded at the same rate; however, a lot of my clothing seems to have constructed on the principle that the circumferences of my neck and arms have grown proportionally to my belly and hips. My upper arms are indeed fat, but I could fit two or three of them through a single armhole in most of my sleeveless dresses and blouses. This is also a problem with necklines. When I buy tops or dresses, all too often the modest neckline on the size 2 model turns out to expose vast acreages of flesh on size 30-ish me. Now, I don't mind (tastefully) flashing a bit of cleavage in the right situation, but it's just not cool for working with middle schoolers or going to church.

Whew! That felt good to get off my chest (which brings me to the topic of bras...but I won't go there...for now).


----------



## Carrie (Jul 3, 2007)

Dear Making it Big, 

I was very excited to find cotton tank tops in colors I like on your site; so much so that I was willing to pay what amounts to highway robbery to purchase two of them, because I know that your clothes tend to be high quality and last a long time. What I was not prepared for, however, was armholes the size of a hippo's mouth. I am a fat woman, and yes, I do have fat arms. However, they are significantly less in diameter than my fat thighs, so why you chose to make an armhole large enough to accommodate my thigh is a mystery. It gapes and exposes my bra - in fact, the armhole actually ends BELOW the bottom of my bra. I have to wear a cotton cami beneath an effing tank top now if I choose to wear it out in public. If I were not so hepped up on Benadryl when the package arrived, clouding my judgement and making me toss the tops right into the wash, I'd be returning them. 

You should take your cues from Janelle at Love Your Peaches when it comes to tank tops, hosers - she knows how to make an armhole. 

Grrrrr. 

Sincerely,
Me.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jul 3, 2007)

Here is my number one complaint..............

I HATE panties (undies?)................any kind, any manufacturer, any brand.........makes me chafe in the summer. I have tried powders, pads, everything and still have pain if the weather is hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR, Kara


----------



## Tooz (Jul 3, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> I think every time I walk into Catherine's (which isn't often), I feel like I'm going to barf



One night, I went into a Catharine's here searching for plaid pajama pants. I was literally screaming with rage by the time I left.

CORAL COLORED SNAKE PRINT. WHY
WHY WHY WHY


----------



## cherylharrell (Jul 3, 2007)

I agree on Catherines. They have such weird prints & old lady clothes. And they're expensive too. Nothing cute like flared or wideleg pants. What I usually end up buying in there is underwear and jewelry. I see way too many plaids, seersucker, stripes, and weird animal prints in the plus sizes. I do have a cute velvet animal print top my hubby got me in Stewarts Plus some yrs ago for Christmas. I saw it & liked it & it's hip without being weird fat people clothes.

Another rant. Why oh why can't Torrid & the Deb stores with plus sizes have a store in my area? I am so tired of having to travel 100 miles to shop in their stores. The other main plus shops like Lane Bryant, Avenue, Catherines & Ashley Stewart are in our area so why not them? Sigh...


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 3, 2007)

the latest trend that i hate is...

gaucho pants

gross


----------



## Tooz (Jul 3, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> the latest trend that i hate is...
> 
> gaucho pants
> 
> gross



Agreed, those things are awful.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 3, 2007)

Yeah.....but....gaucho pants paired with knee high socks and sneakers...tres chic..........................................yes, I saw this.....


----------



## Red (Jul 3, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> the latest trend that i hate is...
> 
> gaucho pants
> 
> gross



See, I don't actually mind these, but only ONLY paired with open toe shoes for example casual flip flops or sandals. I hate gouchos with big ol' clumpy shoes. Not a pretty look.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 3, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Yeah.....but....gaucho pants paired with knee high socks and sneakers...tres chic..........................................yes, I saw this.....



What kinda hell?! See, that's just wrong --I believe that is a big enough offense to warrant a ticket...or five.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 3, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Yeah.....but....gaucho pants paired with knee high socks and sneakers...tres chic..........................................yes, I saw this.....



Of course you mean argyles and neon green hi-tops... right?


----------



## mossystate (Jul 4, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Of course you mean argyles and neon green hi-tops... right?



pffft.....what are you smokin....this was attractive....no need to be a hater....!!!....argyles are meant to be paired with mules and sweatpants..


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 4, 2007)

okay i have a complaint.. I hate the low rise pants trend! I have no butt to speak of and nearly all the pants i tried on today wouldnt stay up on the butt because of the lack of butt  I did get a pair of jean shorts that were okay.


----------



## JadeRose (Jul 4, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> the latest trend that i hate is...
> 
> gaucho pants
> 
> gross



....I actually like the gauchos. I own quite a few pairs *goes to hide now*


----------



## cherylharrell (Jul 4, 2007)

I like gauchos okay. If you ever see a re-run of Good Times where Thelma is wearing a red gauchos outfit, well I had that same outfit in the 70's lol.

My problem is shorts are all too long or too short and don't fit well. They only have knee length or near the knees bermudas which makes me look like an old grandma or too short. And they don't fit well either. I only have one pair of shorts that still fits. So therefore I hardly wear shorts. Instead I wear the skirts with shorts built inside them. They seem to fit & look better on me.

Another complaint is plus shops don't carry bra's big enough to fit. I wear a 48B & in places like Lane Bryant etc they only go up to a 44. Since we're big we oughta be able to get bra's big enough to fit.  So I end up getting braz either thru the underwear outlet store or the Lane bryant or Roamans catalogs or sometimes Roses Dept store or Walmart or Value City will have some that fit me...


----------



## Red (Jul 4, 2007)

JadeRose said:


> ....I actually like the gauchos. I own quite a few pairs *goes to hide now*



Hey hun' don't hide! We need to keep up the 'Goucho' pride together!


----------



## JadeRose (Jul 4, 2007)

Red said:


> Hey hun' don't hide! We need to keep up the 'Goucho' pride together!



*Peeks out a little cheering she isn't the only one* They are comfy to me, I am actually worried I may look like I am wearing the same 'pants' all the time.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 4, 2007)

JadeRose said:


> ....I actually like the gauchos. I own quite a few pairs *goes to hide now*





You go girl!..*L*...don't you worry about sarcastic shits like me!!!


----------



## cherylharrell (Jul 5, 2007)

I need to get me some gauchos. I haven't worn any since the 70's lol...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 6, 2007)

I have gauchos in every color...we can't wear shorts to work..and they are the next best thing!


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 6, 2007)

I have trouble finding fisherman sandals in a double wide width. Perhaps, sandal makers, I am doing the world a favor by not exposing my hideous toes to the light of day. I could care less about pedicures etc. Why are they so hard to find?


----------



## Jane (Jul 6, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Yeah, me too --even skinny chicks look bad in them. And they are a definite no no for fat chicks.



Oh, honey, the high rise pants are the LEAST of the problem here.


----------



## Frankie (Jul 6, 2007)

How about these? Double wide (E) width, several colors, up to size 13, $32.99.

Fisherman sandal

Or these, which go up to an 11 double wide for $40.99.

Modified fisherman sandal



MissToodles said:


> I have trouble finding fisherman sandals in a double wide width. Perhaps, sandal makers, I am doing the world a favor by not exposing my hideous toes to the light of day. I could care less about pedicures etc. Why are they so hard to find?


----------



## Esme (Jul 6, 2007)

My complaint d'jour is brastraps that won't freakin' stay up on my shoulders! I'm not a linebacker, but I'm not without shoulders. Why can't they stay up????


----------



## cherylharrell (Jul 9, 2007)

You're not alone. That happens to me alot & I am forever pulling them up.

Another rant. Belts for plus women are too expensive. I saw one in a catalog recently for $0 some $$$. They usually got for 18-20 some bucks. & I can't afford to spend that much on a belt. I need them with pants & jeans that have belt loops. When wearing pull on pants & skirts I like to wear them sometimes for looks. And with some places like the Deb stores with plus sizes & Ashley Stewart the largest size they seem to have is a 2X which is too small. Sigh...


----------



## cherylharrell (Jul 30, 2007)

My latest rant is how stuff in Deb is so small cut. We are visiting hubbys sister & her family in Ohio & On the way up I stopped off at a mall in WV with a Deb store. For starters they were sold out of my bathing suit I had wanted which I had seen in their VA Beach store & was too expensive & when I went back there last month it was on sale but sold out in a 24. All that was left was a 14. It had a cute skirt to wear over it too & was pink tankini.  

Awhile back our niece who is is 2 yrs older than me & in her 40's like I am found some cute cowboy type short sleeve shirts real cheap in Pennys. Nothing lik that in the plus sizes. Well Deb had shirts like that in the plus sizes & when I tried on a 3X the sleeves were too snug.  I Found in there a cute lavender with white trim t-shirt type top on sale for $6 that was like a brown with tan trim top I had gotten there a few yrs ago. When I tried it on it didn't fit a good as the brown one I had. The sleeves were a wee bit snugger than the sleeves on my brown top.  I was afraid of it not being comfy, so I didn't get it. 

I asked a clerk if they had something in a 3x & she said they sell out of their 3X's first because their clothes are cut so small. If they are cut so small then make them larger!!!! And put a store in my area again. :')

Now that I've got that off of my chest I need to get my breasts reduced from a B cup to an A cop & get the fat that hangs off of my upper arms chopped off & my belly reduced a little. And then I can fit into stuff lol...


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 30, 2007)

cherylharrell said:


> My latest rant is how stuff in Deb is so small cut. We are visiting hubbys sister & her family in Ohio & On the way up I stopped off at a mall in WV with a Deb store. For starters they were sold out of my bathing suit I had wanted which I had seen in their VA Beach store & was too expensive & when I went back there last month it was on sale but sold out in a 24. All that was left was a 14. It had a cute skirt to wear over it too & was pink tankini.
> 
> Awhile back our niece who is is 2 yrs older than me & in her 40's like I am found some cute cowboy type short sleeve shirts real cheap in Pennys. Nothing lik that in the plus sizes. Well Deb had shirts like that in the plus sizes & when I tried on a 3X the sleeves were too snug.  I Found in there a cute lavender with white trim t-shirt type top on sale for $6 that was like a brown with tan trim top I had gotten there a few yrs ago. When I tried it on it didn't fit a good as the brown one I had. The sleeves were a wee bit snugger than the sleeves on my brown top.  I was afraid of it not being comfy, so I didn't get it.
> 
> ...




Usually stores that aren't high end or a couple of tiers down like Avenue or LB tend to be cut smaller...mainly because of a) junior sizing and because b) it's cheaply made. So, you won't find those companie making their clothing any larger, more times then not. I say, just shop at Macy's/Nordstrom plus size section if size is really an issue -- where consistency is better.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jul 30, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I have gauchos in every color...we can't wear shorts to work..and they are the next best thing!



Me too! I love my gauchos, and even though we can wear shorts to work, I just don't feel comfy in them. That's the one single part of my body I'm conscious about, is my legs. 

But with knee-high socks and sneakers? Yeah, that's sexy. I'm going for that look tomorrow. Who's with me? 

Melina


----------



## cherylharrell (Jul 30, 2007)

I'd love to shop in Macys & places like that but they are too expensive and don't have the cute stuff in the plus sizes like they do in the skinny sizes. It's usally way too much fuddy duddy looking stuff. There is a definate market for fat women over 40 who want to look hip & trendy lol...


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Jul 30, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> There is an important difference between fitted and tight...There is nothing wrong with showing your shape in fitted clothing; however, that lovely shape is overshadowed by bumps and rolls hanging out, all over the place when the clothing is tight. For everyday, to and fro...that ain't cuttin' it.



This is also true for the "average" girls out there. I HATE the low rise jeans that EVERYONE seems to think looks good on them and then you have that "muffin top" above the jeans with the two layered tight shirts which only shows off the muffin top and the back rolls as well. It is NOT attractive!!! 

My philosophy in life - just because they make it in your size doesn't mean you should wear it. This holds true for all makes, shapes and sizes.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 30, 2007)

cherylharrell said:


> I'd love to shop in Macys & places like that but they are too expensive and don't have the cute stuff in the plus sizes like they do in the skinny sizes. It's usally way too much fuddy duddy looking stuff. There is a definate market for fat women over 40 who want to look hip & trendy lol...



I shop Macy's and Nordstrom plus sizes, and trust me, I am far from fuddy duddy...when it comes to quality and consistency of fit, you usually are going to pay more...that's just the way it goes.


----------



## cherylharrell (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes you are far from fuddy duddy.  You all seem to find nice stuff that looks so cute on you. And the others on here do too. 

Last nite I went into a Catherines. Most of the stuff I saw was old lady stuff like mother of the bride or schoolteacher or cruise wear. But I found a cute leopord print top with a buckle on it that would be great for this fall & winter. I tried it on in 3X & 4x. 3x fit fine but the 4x was nice & roomy. 3x was $42 & 4X was $48. Can't afford that so I gotta wait until it goes on sale or I get a good coupon. Since I'm in Columbus with hubby visiting his sister & her family right now I have no idea if our Catherines will have it,

I took a pic of me with my cell phone trying it on in the store over what I had on. Ig nore the teal blue/green top I had on underneath it... 

View attachment cherylharrellatcatherinesplussizesjcolumbusohjuly3006.jpg


----------



## kr7 (Aug 1, 2007)

OK, I have a fashion complaint. It's really about fashion/beauty magazines.

Ya know, I love looking at fashion mags. I dunno maybe it's my inner fashionista, maybe I need a little escape once a month. Whatever. BUT...I always feel like I'm looking at something completely off limits to me. Nothing in these mags, is ever big enough for me (even if I could afford it). WHY! Isn't something like 30% of American women obese, and 60% overweight? Wouldn't that mean that the editors of these mags ignore, at the very least, 30% of their potential readership? I just don't get it. Is the purpose of these magazines to make American Women drool over things they can never hope to fit into? Seems pointless.

These days, there are couple of mags that ever so generously devote about 2 pictures once every several months, to the enormous size 16-26 range, to illustrate how everyone can be fashionable.  And yes, there is Figure magazine, but lets face it, it's nothing more than a huge LB and sister companies ad.

Over the past years, "full-figure" fashion mags appeared and disappeared, and the things in common they did have (and in my opinion, the very things that made them go under) were amateurish photography, and fashions that were either completely unimaginative (think Walmart sweats off the clearance rack), or completely off the wall (think painted-on tight, head to foot neon orange leopard print, with feathered boa trim).

It seems to me that fashion mag editors, alternate between thinking that fat women are either all permanently engaged in dirty chores (ergo need a good pair of sweats), or that they are turning tricks somewhere on the West Side Highway. Really, it seems to me like they send a message to us that we have no other lifestyle alternatives (why would you need a stylish suit, you will never be a lawyer or a doctor-you're way too fat). I don't know, maybe I'm way too sensitive about this, but that's how they make me feel.

Chris


----------



## Tad (Aug 1, 2007)

kr7 said:


> OK, I have a fashion complaint. It's really about fashion/beauty magazines.



Several years ago I wrote this post, which I archived on my web site, on this general subject:

http://www.geocities.com/Paris/Fontaine/9351/plus-mag.html

I'm still not sure how you put together a viable business model, aside from things like you mentioned that are captive magazines of some store.

-Ed


----------



## kr7 (Aug 1, 2007)

edx said:


> Several years ago I wrote this post, which I archived on my web site, on this general subject:
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/Paris/Fontaine/9351/plus-mag.html
> 
> ...



The points you made in your post are true, and they are also the very things that spell death to these magazines. The mistake that is being made is that fat/obese/overweight women are considered some separate, perhaps slightly mysterious group, whose needs and likes (ergo products most likely to appeal to) no one seems to be capable of assessing. In reality, fat/obese/overweight women, generally want the same things as thin women do; stylish clothes, nice make-up, great haircuts, etc. The magazines we are discussing here are not about something super specific to fat woman's existence. We're talking about fashion.

I believe that in your post, you were really referring to magazines created exclusively for larger women. I, on the other hand, firmly believe that all women's magazines should be inclusive of larger women, and in fact, women of all sizes and shapes. It's kind of strange to me that a certain body weight should be treated as if it was no longer part of the same species, and required a separate compartment all of it's own. Perhaps, I could understand such an approach, if larger sized women were truly a rarity, but nothing could be farther from the truth, at this point in our history.

I guess, what I am trying to convey is, that I think it's reasonable to expect for these magazines to cater to the representative population. In other words, if 60% of women are size 16 or larger, shouldn't something like 60% of the fashion advice be somehow relevant to these sizes? In the meantime, if you open an average magazine, you will see nearly exclusively super thin models, and clothing that only ocassionally goes up to a size 16.

I do hear you, when you say that most women are not accepting of fat, and they don't like being fat. I can't help but wonder, though, if these attitudes wouldn't change if we could open such a magazine, and see a decent selection of clothes available in our sizes, and presented on a more realistic body type.

Chris


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 1, 2007)

Theres some interesting points being raised here and I've been thinking this over. 

I think the point I keep coming back to though is that even a size 12 woman (who conceivably could fit in the clothes) would still legitimately feel excluded if she had an 'average' disposable income and an 'average' social life. Fashion magazines are aspirational. The show us clothes we cant fit into, that we couldn't afford even if they fitted, suitable for occasions we never get invited to. 

Even if you are a size 12 the clothes are shown on impossibly young, impossibly gorgeous girls who bear no relation to the rest of us. You might see an amazing fashion spread with a stunning gown on a gorgeous model - but how many 16 year olds in the world -really- get professional hair and makeup and a $12,000 gown to wear to an Embassy party? I suspect too that even if the magazines were somehow forced into showing a truly 'average' sized model she would still be far prettier than me, with better skin, better teeth and better hair and the fact that she could spend $2000 on a pair of shoes - if I was insecure I would still measure myself against her and find myself lacking! 

The magazines are NOT a mirror of everyday life - and I dont think they aim to be. They exist to create a desire to trade up something (anything!) in your life to get a tiny step closer to the girl in the picture. Chanel dont make money from their couture gowns, they make money from the millions of us who are excluded from buying their clothes but get a tiny thrill from buying a lipstick or a perfume which bears the same name. Magazines, like Movies, are just lovely, glossy escapism. The only time they develop into a problem is where they are sold as reality. 

I agree that it sucks, and I agree that it's not fair - but I honestly cant suggest a solution. I'm trying to remember a quote where someone said that the lives shown in films are unrealistic but I cant find it - it goes something like: 

'Why cant the movies be more like life?
'No, why cant life be more like the movies?'

Tracey xx


----------



## kr7 (Aug 1, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> .......I think the point I keep coming back to though is that even a size 12 woman (who conceivably could fit in the clothes) would still legitimately feel excluded if she had an 'average' disposable income and an 'average' social life. Fashion magazines are aspirational. The show us clothes we cant fit into, that we couldn't afford even if they fitted, suitable for occasions we never get invited to.....



Your argument is true to an extent. Some magazines do tend to portray unattainable fashion (Vogue is a good example), but there are plenty of magazines that deal with a more realistic approach. In the US mags such as Glamour and Marie Claire present a mix of more and less expensive options, that are more realistic for an average consumer. And, although the size 12 woman, you spoke of, might not be able to afford the $12,000 dress, she most likely can afford a less expensive versions of it, presented in many different spreads and articles such as the "splurge vs. steal", for example. At the same time, it is highly unlikely that this dress will be available in say a size 30, or that any effort will even be made by the editors to present any other fashion alternatives available to the larger woman.

To put it in perspective, think of how odd it would be if magazine editors decided to never include any fashion advice for women sized 0 to 4. At least here in the US, those sizes are far more rare in a "real" woman than a 16, which is an average. Yet you very seldom see any fashion advice/spreads where 16 is a median.

Chris


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 2, 2007)

Fashion magazines exist solely to make us feel inadequate. They are businesses who need to make money to survive and they do this by generating sales for their advertisers. When we read ANY magazine, even a 'splurge vs steal' article as you mentioned, the idea is to generate a need in us that only a retail purchase can fulfill. Whether its $10 or $10,000 the underlying message is that your life will be better if you do what we say and buy this.

I applaud your belief that magazines should offer fashion advice but they dont, they offer buying advice - and it's based on the needs of the advertiser and not the reader. 

Tracey


----------



## kr7 (Aug 2, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> Fashion magazines exist solely to make us feel inadequate. They are businesses who need to make money to survive and they do this by generating sales for their advertisers. When we read ANY magazine, even a 'splurge vs steal' article as you mentioned, the idea is to generate a need in us that only a retail purchase can fulfill. Whether its $10 or $10,000 the underlying message is that your life will be better if you do what we say and buy this.
> 
> I applaud your belief that magazines should offer fashion advice but they dont, they offer buying advice - and it's based on the needs of the advertiser and not the reader.
> 
> Tracey



Tracey,

You are so right! Very well put, indeed.  My point in addressing this side of the magazine issue, was that perhaps the editors, as well as, advertisers are making themselves work too hard, by ignoring 30%-60% of their potential readership. As you said, let's not kid ourselves, they are there to generate income. In which case, wouldn't inclusion of larger women's fashions in their mag, make their mag relevant to many more readers, therefore, many more potential consumers? Again, the key idea here is inclusion in the main stream publication, of a group of people, who although are mainstream (according to statistics), are treated like aliens.

I'm not sure if I made myself clear, but what I was proposing is not some huge ideological change that will make magazines a more lofty publication that will save the world and cure cancer. Instead, I thought that this idea of inclusion, was simple and logical, from both the point of view of the consumer (such as myself) and the editor/advertiser.

Chris


----------



## troubadours (Aug 3, 2007)

my main fashion complaint right now is my inability to find drainpipe skinny jeans in my size. i'm pretty sure they would look just fine on me seeing as how i get regular skinny jeans from old navy and those look okay except they don't narrow at the ankles as much as i'd like.

the one time i tried to get drainpipes from delias (they had them in a size 19!), i was convinced i wouldn't be able to pull them up over my ass. surprisingly, i could. i could even get them zippered! but they FLARED OUT toward the ankle. :doh: that is NOT a skinny jean. it's just regular! my thin cousin wears the same jeans and they narrow at her ankles just fine.

i guess i'll just stick with old navy's non-drainpipe jeans for the time being.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 3, 2007)

Have you tried the denim leggings? They usually come in white, black, light blue and dark blue... and certainly achieve the skinny-jean look.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 3, 2007)

eh, not a fan of the leggins aspect. they sell them at my job (i work at the avenue) and i don't really like the kind they have there. not denim-y enough.. if that makes sense. thanks for the suggestion, though!


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Aug 3, 2007)

kr7 said:


> Tracey,
> 
> You are so right! Very well put, indeed.  My point in addressing this side of the magazine issue, was that perhaps the editors, as well as, advertisers are making themselves work too hard, by ignoring 30%-60% of their potential readership. As you said, let's not kid ourselves, they are there to generate income. In which case, wouldn't inclusion of larger women's fashions in their mag, make their mag relevant to many more readers, therefore, many more potential consumers? Again, the key idea here is inclusion in the main stream publication, of a group of people, who although are mainstream (according to statistics), are treated like aliens.
> 
> ...



I admit I haven't read ALL of the posts on this topic (fashion magazines) but my initial reaction is....they don't have to cater to "average" women or change anything because unfortunately, people buy their magazine. THey have no incentive to do so. If people didn't like it or it makes them feel like crap, then they shouldn't encourage it by buying their magazine and supporting it. 

I miss MODE...that was a great magazine for women and I was sad when I got the notice in the mail that it was no longer  It says something that they couldn't keep their doors open....people not wanting to put their money where their mouth is. 

Melissa


----------

